# Godzilla's Rampage



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

This is an old diorama I did back in 2002. I won a Bronze at Wonderfest for it. It was my first ever model contest entry so I'm really proud of that. 
Godzilla is the newer PL model. The pagoda, my wife found in a Japanese store in Chicago. The other buildings are all model RR N scale as are the trains, military vehicles, people and telephone poles. The power lines are actually HO scale. The N scale ones were just too small. The hills were made with plaster cloth and newspapers. 
The Nuke breath was done with polyester fiberfill which is used in pillows, glued to a plastic tube made by rolling a school report cover into a long cone. Running down the middle of the tube was Glowire which would glow bright blue when current was applied. I found a cool device in Radio Shack that would record 20 seconds of sound, so I made his signature roar and added a 4" speaker underneath. I also added flickering lights to the flames on the hillside and in the destroyed building. 

If you look closely, you'll see that the cars are all 50's models and the tanks are WWII vintage which is appropriate since this takes place in '54. 

I knew nothing about competition modeling at the time so I just screwed a base together and added a power box. I was aiming for realism, not artistic quality. Probably why it only won a Bronze. 

There are closeups showing the various detailed areas on Page 2 of my photo album.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Old or not I really like that! The job ya did on Zilla's bad breath looks really excellent. As far as your base, it's never to late to do a little more work on it with some plaster of paris and some scenic materials to add a little more artistic quality to it, if you really want to. jmtc, Anyway, it's a great dio. either way and I can only imagine how cool it looks lit up.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice work!

I'm working on something very similar. I have the large Godzilla made by Polar Lights. (I believe its the same one you have.)

I plan to incorporate transmission towers in a more countryside(city outskirts) diorama.
I'm having great difficulty locating the size of transmission towers that I need. I want the towers to be about the same height as Godzilla, say 14-18 inches. The towers I've found are way to small or just a little to tall.

The closest I've found are by Rail King. However, they come in at 21 inches and are a bit pricey $65ish for three. 

Anyone know of a link that shows how to build one out of balsa or styrene?


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, OCMIke, but I'm afraid I had to leave the big boy behind with my nephews who live in Madison, WI when I moved from Illinois to Florida. No way would he have survived the trip. 

I've considered doing a dio with my Gorgo figure, knocking down Big Ben or the Tower Bridge, but both of them are formidable builds. Another option is the scene where she sinks a destroyer..that could be doable, but she's half submerged and I really don't want to cut up a $150 resin kit. I'm not David Fisher.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! Hope your nephews enjoy it. 

Sean


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I remember that one. It looked even better up close. You'd never have convinced me that it was a first effort.

Remember, a Bronze at Wonderfest is easily the equal of a gold in many contests. I cherish my one bronze very fondly, and hope I'll get to go back and try again some day.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I know Rat. I wasn't aware at the time just how big a win a Bronze was. But after having gone to many other Wonderfests and never getting more than Merits, I realize it now.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is way cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> If you look closely, you'll see that the cars are all 50's models and the tanks are WWII vintage which is appropriate since this takes place in '54.


That's cool. Nicely destructive! I never thought of doing one like that. Makes me feel like a kid again!:thumbsup:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work. I am not at all surprised it won a Bronze. Deserving a gold.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

iriseye said:


> Nice work. I am not at all surprised it won a Bronze. Deserving a gold.


Ditto That :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys, but there were a couple of visible seams on 'Zilla. I did my best to cover them up, but didn't have anything but Squadron green putty at the time and that didn't work that well. Chris White told me later on Sunday that he really wanted to give me the "Best Polar Lights Godzilla award" for PL's contest that year, but the seams were just too obvious. Instead, some guy who painted his like a Siamese cat won. Go figure.

I examined Godzilla closely later and did see a seam at the back of his left foot that I completely forgot to remove. it was glaringly obvious. After that, I was surprised that I even won a Bronze.


----------

